# White Putty for prefinished Millwork



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Any ideas or help would be much appreciated. We seem to be running into a lot of prefinished white millwork. I have previously been able to mix my own putty, Dap 33, whiting, and universal color. Now I've run into even whiter millwork and everything I try to mix is still to gray. Premixed is to gray, tried various combinations, can't find a good combination. Any help or ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Top the holes off with extra white caulk?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

What products are you currently using that are premixed?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The mgf is gonna have a filler same as they would have the Touchup paint. It shoud have came with the millwork actually. And I'm assuming new construction here. Contact the mfg of the millwork is all.

And if not new construction. Well. The holes have been here this long......


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

F p o e brushing putty


----------



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

We tried caulk, it leaves a half moon after wiping it clean with a damp rag, Old Masters white wax sticks add about 25% of time to putty a complete house. As far as the prefinishing company supplying anything to fill the nail holes that is pretty much a useless venture. It is new home construction, man I hate prefinished MDF, or MDF in general. We are also looking at a few Gemini products and will keep updating.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Run into this a lot myself. We special order from Color Putty. Just actually got 12 of the big jars yesterday. It's called Pure White. I'll check the label to see exactly where it came from when I get to shop.

...came from Elkhart Indiana. But there aren't any company names on the ups box. Just call Color Putty and tell em your problem they'll get you set up.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The predinished millwork. If you are not painting it. And you didn't install it. How are nail holes in it ur problem anyhow.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Probably in their spec. We do it all the time. Although I would rather the carpenters did....


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd like to know who the genius was that somehow made caulking and putty the painters job in the first place.(And blacken his eye). Drywallers do there job,floor guys do their job, but carpenters put it up and walk away??
Same old song "Leave it for the painters"


----------



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Other areas may be different but here it has always been the responsibility of the painter to fill nail holes whether working with prefinished millwork or finishing it. Slopmeyer you get the drywallers to do there job, you're one up on me. I will contact Color Putty and see what they can do.


----------



## MixMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Just a quick update on the White putty Contacted Gemini coatings, they have a Transparent white Putty that matches the Kem Aqua product pretty well, at least we didn't have to resort to wax sticks. Might check into the touch up pens or markers for blown out nails.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You can touch up kem aqua with an artist brush for small nicks.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

What a terrible way to finish millwork. No way to make it acceptable for anything other thq
qn cheap apts. Needs to be filled properly and faced off period. ymmv steve


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It can look good if the carpenters are competent and use pinners. Pretty much all cabinetry moldings are prefinished and site installed.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, but even with the cabinet supplied putty, it shows. We often need to paint a custom oven hood to match factory kitchen, the. We often just bag the cabinets and reshoot the factory finished crown trim.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MNpainter said:


> What a terrible way to finish millwork. No way to make it acceptable for anything other thq
> qn cheap apts. Needs to be filled properly and faced off period. ymmv steve


:thumbsup: I still think of that as a spec house/mobile home detail.


----------



## Doolucks (Apr 18, 2013)

Slopmeyer said:


> I'd like to know who the genius was that somehow made caulking and putty the painters job in the first place.(And blacken his eye). Drywallers do there job,floor guys do their job, but carpenters put it up and walk away??
> Same old song "Leave it for the painters"


The greatest trick the devil ever pulled.


----------

